# Did You Hear About the Guy on a Plane Who Started Choking the Woman in Front of Him?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)

He started chocking her because she reclined her seat.   I can't believe the stuff going on in planes these days, of course it went back to the airport.  I would really be ticked off if I was headed somewhere and some joker started acting up to the point that it affected the flight and a timely arrival to my destination.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 19, 2015)

He should be severely punished for upsetting the schedule.  That causes a lot of trouble AND money.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah.....what a nutjob. 
Or what a nutter, as some UK folk would say.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't believe that these people think they have the right to put their hands on someone else.  If the seat shouldn't have been in a reclining position, then he could have called over a stewardess....if it was okay to recline, then he needs to take a chill pill before flying because he has major anger issues.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 19, 2015)

I get very annoyed when people recline their seats for an entire flight which is 7+ hours.  But I've yet to become violent.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

Will he be charged with assault? The poor woman, she should sue. She probably will require counseling.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 19, 2015)

Here's a weird story that happened yesterday.  The passenger bit another and injured more.  Then he becamse sick and died!

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/19/man-24-dies-on-board-dublin-bound-aer-lingus-flight


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2015)

Firstly the woman was in the wrong by reclining the seat while the plane was taking off, everyone knows you have to have the seat upright and the trays stowed and seatbelts buckled on take-off and landing . Secondly the man should have just called for cabin crew and asked them to have a word about the reclining seat..getting into a brawl where he ultimately physically attacked her was totally unacceptable, and it must have happened really fast before anyone could prevent it.

Thirdly the airlines are at fault for cramming so many seats into cabin class and yet still having recline-able seats allowing people...and lets' not forget they are there _to be_ reclined... to invade someone's space behind  during an ultimately already cramped uncomfortable flight.

I have to admit I do recline the seat..I have to, I have a back problem which means I cannot sit upright and rigid for several hours, so I have to recline the seat for part of the flight..but I wait until everyone's had their food and drinks, and then gently recline the seat back so I'm not in agony the whole flight!! 

I do get a little tired of listening to people moaning about reclining seats, when that's what they're there for...if they weren't meant to be reclined they would have the a gadget that prevents it. When all is said and done..the airlines are at fault for leaving such little room between the rows of seating...and if passengers were just a little more respectful to the person behind them if they Have to recline their seats, then this airline seat rage might not be so endemic..!!


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Firstly the woman was in the wrong by reclining the seat while the plane was taking off, everyone knows you have to have the seat upright and the trays stowed and seatbelts buckled on take-off and landing . Secondly the man should have just called for cabin crew and asked them to have a word about the reclining seat..getting into a brawl where he ultimately physically attacked her was totally unacceptable, and it must have happened really fast before anyone could prevent it.
> 
> Thirdly the airlines are at fault for cramming so many seats into cabin class and yet still having recline-able seats allowing people...and lets' not forget they are there _to be_ reclined... to invade someone's space behind  during an ultimately already cramped uncomfortable flight.
> 
> ...



Actually, there is a device to prevent the seat ahead of you from reclining.  It's called the Knee Defender and the airlines quickly banned the use of them.  They just caused more fights.  I hate being behind someone who reclines the whole flight, but it's just something I have to put up with.  That person has the right to recline, just like I have the right to recline.  I don't, except on a red-eye.  It's not comfortable to sit upright all the way but I find if I jam a pillow against the small of my back, I can survive.  All I can hope for is that the person doesn't SLAM the seat back and smash my knees or something.  The worst part is trying to get something off the floor when you can't bend forward because someone is literally laying in your lap - lol.   One time, during the food service (yep, that's how long ago it was), the young woman ahead of me slammed her seat back and flipped her long hair over the back of the seat.  It was almost long enough to touch my food.  I'm not proud of this....but somehow, somehow, she got mustard in her hair.   I reclined once because there was a small child behind me and I thought it would be OK.  I settled down for a nap and all of a sudden the child launched himself over the back of the seat and grabbed my hair with both hands.  I'm struggling to get loose, he's hanging on for dear life.  Tiny terrorist.  

I hate flying.  Really hate it, but when I fly out to Seattle or out of the country, I don't have much choice.  Anything less, I'll drive.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2015)

I considered homicide once when a child kicked the back of my seat the entire way from Baltimore to Denver.


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2015)

I think the entire plane considered homicide when a child threw a full-scale tantrum THE ENTIRE FIVE HOURS of a flight I was on.  Not just crying, not just grizzling and whining.....a full scale kicking and flailing tantrum.  Every now and then, the father would pick up the child and walk him up and down the aisle, so that everyone could enjoy the full effect of it and maybe get kicked.  I truly believe that nowdays, they would land somewhere and deplane the family.

Did I mention earlier how much I hate to fly?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 20, 2015)

All our trips require a plane or 2 or 3. It's a means to get where I want to go. I make the best of it and we try to book the best seats when we buy the tickets.


----------



## Hanfonius (Oct 20, 2015)

One little trick I was taught..

If the person in front goes into full-seat recline,  just read your newspaper.

Read all of the small bits - and shift your newspaper around,  gently tickling the back of their head......
.... Ooooh,  there's a bit down there you haven't read - move the newspaper up a bit.   Oooh,  there's another bit over there - move your newspaper to the right....


----------



## oldman (Oct 20, 2015)

WOW! I didn't realize that seats reclined so much. On United, unless you are sitting in Business or First Class, seats in coach only recline a maximum of three inches, or what the company calls "limited recline." In the airline's magazine, which is located in the seat pocket in front of each seat and named "Hemispheres", in the back of the book, it asks passengers to recline seats slowly. If I am sitting in my seat with my tray table down and a cup of hot coffee on it, I really would not care to wear it by some jerk in front of me slamming his seat to recline. 

Over my 34 years as a pilot, there have been many issues over seats, which the flight attendants do a very good job of dealing with. And, BTW, if this fellow that did the choking was going to be charged or considered a danger to other passengers, the Captain probably would have made an emergency landing at the nearest available airport capable of handling his airplane's landing requirements. It is also likely that the passenger would have been charged for all expenses incurred for the emergency landing, which would be in the thousands of dollars.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 20, 2015)

Hanfonius said:


> One little trick I was taught..
> 
> If the person in front goes into full-seat recline,  just read your newspaper.
> 
> ...



You can also play games on the TV screen on the back of their seat using touch instead of remote.


----------



## BobF (Oct 20, 2015)

I have not flown for years.   Just enjoy driving as then I see all the local interests and meet lots of nice folks.   My last flight was from Denver to Detroit and back.    Never in one of these newer and much bigger planes.   But I did have a incident similar to the one in this thread.

We had traveled a while and our lunches were served.    I had barely eaten much when the lady ahead decided to put her seat back.   She must not have eaten much at all.   Her seat would not go very far back.   She tried several times and then called staff.   The hostess arrived, heard her complaint, stepped back to my row and looked at the situation, then walked back forward.   The lady in front of me stopped trying to go full recline and settled for about three quarters recline.

I was concerned about the reclining and the closeness of the seats so when I sat down I made sure my knees were centered on her seat.   Not spread wide so the seat could lower between my legs.   This is what the hostess saw, she looked at me, then walked away.

Reclining is something that all should do considerately.   It is a crowded situation and needs some consideration for all from all.

I quite flying a few years after they started the security stuff, the long lines, the searches.    Got tired of that and decided to drive as much as possible.


----------

